# Denon AVR 1913 & AirPlay



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, 

Was just wondering if anyone knew if the 1913 supports airplay in zone 2 without it being on in zone 1. The previous avr (1912) would not allow this. Denon says the new model is capable - however I would rather hear it from someone who has the unit themselves.

Thanks!


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the 3313 which and I can not perform this without using the denon app. The normal iPhone link up sets it on zone 1. I believe this can be done but would require connecting on iPhone and then recharging source. Have u called denon ? I am interested in what u find.


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

I have called Denon for past issues and I honestly seem to know more about their products then the ppl I get connected to. 

I read it is possible with the App, however am not sure. As previously mentioned - my 1912 can do airplay over both zones at once or none. I guess it would make sense for the newer model to do so. 

I will be installing one within the next week or so for a customer - so I will check it out and update you when I do!


----------

